# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  DreamViews Custom Skin

## iLight

Hello folks, I would like to contribute to DV by making a Custom Skin.
Asnew year is coming up, i would like to give a gift to this lovely community.

10&#37; has been done. Prewview is here :











I need ideas on what i should put on the logo. All opinions are accepted. 
thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ooooh!  ::D:  I like it!! The banner at the top looks a bit Star Wars-ie rather than dream-ie, but overall I think it's very very nice!

EDIT: Holy crap I just noticed that the buttons on DV changed.  ::o:

----------


## FreeOne

ignore this post  :Sad: 

wtf?  all the posts are number 3?  and i can only edit the first one!  if a mod reads this will someone get rid of the first 2.  something screwy is going on

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Hello folks, I would like to contribute to DV by making a Custom Skin.
> Asnew year is coming up, i would like to give a gift to this lovely community.
> 
> 10&#37; has been done. Prewview is here :
> 
> 
> 
> I need ideas on what i should put on the logo. All opinions are accepted. 
> thank you



Woah woah woah did you make that? That's fantastic! I'd so love to log on to that!  ::D:

----------


## iLight

Litle update on the logo :

----------


## Jdeadevil

Also, the thing you added in the background is nice. I like this very much! L, wait a minute. What happaned with Born to kill?

----------


## asher

Bottom part has potential. Logo area still looks a bit too "Stargate" for my tastes.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Bottom part has potential. Logo area still looks a bit too "Stargate" for my tastes.



Nout wrong with a bit of Spargate!  ::D:

----------


## iLight

I changed my identity to L.  :smiley:  born2kill sounds to scary !  
should i change the logo ?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah I agree with asher. I recall some time ago we had a thread where someone came up with a _stunning_ logo. I can't recall if it was ever implemented..  ::hrm::  Uhhh yeah.

I think we need to stay away from planets in general. But yeah, once again, the skin looks great. Definitely the best I've seen thus far.

----------


## iLight

Its our earth !  :smiley:  i dont know, but if we think about it, The logo does not implent star wars in this case but traveling potential in LD !

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I see that it's Earth, but it's still a planet.  :tongue2: 

Maybe you could make one or two different logos and we could vote on them?

----------


## iLight

^^ alright will do. any ideas on what subject i should focus on?

----------


## Jdeadevil

Mes! The point is that it rocks, who cares what planet it is!  ::D:

----------


## iLight

Preview 2

----------


## Merlock

> ^^ alright will do. any ideas on what subject i should focus on?



The most tedious part, the one that makes me refrain from working on a template myself: the graphics. You can always keep the typical format and simply replace the graphics with new ones that align to the chosen colour scheme. But it's still a lot of work.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh man.  ::smitten::  You've got talent!! Thank you SO much for contributing these.

----------


## Merlock

I think the "Stargateness" of the banner isn't even as much in the moon from the previous examples but in that font.

I mean, DV is more a casual community. A font like that on the typical backgrounds that are used for DV banners just makes it seem like some "new age" portal, heh.

----------


## iLight

^^ , Dreamviews is populated by new age people  :smiley:  why not try new age fonts? i just love them!

----------


## Merlock

By "new age" I didn't mean the latest generations.
I meant the whole "new age" phenomenon of people that adore unfounded mysticism and whatnot. And that font in general doesn't really fit. It would fit, say, a gaming portal or a sci-fi web resource. But Dream Views being about dreams...it just seems to need something more...peaceful.

----------


## iLight

Preview - 3

----------


## asher

THese 2 banners have good potential:

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2...nerleftet5.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7...erleft3pi4.jpg

I agree with Merlock: a change of font might make them work. Doesn't have to be a boring font like the current one, but something...

Once you get the rest of the skin together let me know. Cheers!

----------


## iLight

preview 4

----------


## Bonsay

I'm with Asher. I prefer the tree one. The font is a bit "star wars" though. Awesome stuff.
Will the Dreamviews site be updated to match the forums look?  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

I love the Tree, it's very surreal...and I love surreal...but it needs something more. And the font has definitely got to go. I think that's why people are saying star wars/stargate/etc. the font looks too Alien. Stick with a simpler font for now I'd say.

edit: also, where did you get the images and do you have permission to use them?

----------


## Merlock

> edit: also, where did you get the images and do you have permission to use them?



No one is putting a copyright on the banner so permission isn't required.
'Tis the Internet, where chaos of imagery reigns.

----------


## nina

> No one is putting a copyright on the banner so permission isn't required.
> 'Tis the Internet, where chaos of imagery reigns.



Umm...wrong? 

What difference does it make if you add a copyright or not. It's still stealing images. Just ask whoever you stole them from for permission to use them. It's especially serious now that this website is owned by a corporation and makes money from advertising, etc. But I'm sure Asher knows this already.

----------


## Merlock

If the company owning the site were to care about copyright infringements then it would hire a freelancer or design company to make a professional design. As in, professional paid work.

But, apparently, we aren't aiming at anything professional (thus, not 100&#37; original). Just a design made out of images found online for a community site. So...meh.

----------


## iLight

Im just posting my samples of how the images could look like, and no there are no copyrights, since the images i use are just 30&#37; of fragments of the original. These are more like photos taken in mother nature. So you dont need to worry, copyrights are only held when you sell or resell the specific product. The once i use are public free and safe to use.  :smiley:  

And yea, Merlock is right on this one, only hired pros build headers from scratch, and they charge pretty much alot. As i see, the current header we have, is a fragment of another picture if im not mistaken.

----------


## slayer

I really like the 3rd one...

----------


## Wavefunction

I agree with everyone else - the third one is awesome!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Goldney

I like the tree design, however, that drastic A is too over the top. I agree with the font change.

Keep the trees, lose the a's

----------


## iLight

Preview 4 (2) changed font

----------


## Wavefunction

I like that better.  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

I really like that A...but that one also looks good  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Sweeeet!!! I think the "staying up all night" bit should be kept like in the original. Not sure how I feel about the airplane...

----------


## iLight

Site preview Skin Main page : 


Logo :

----------


## Jdeadevil

You are one good artist!

----------


## asher

> If the company owning the site were to care about copyright infringements then it would hire a freelancer or design company to make a professional design. As in, professional paid work.
> 
> But, apparently, we aren't aiming at anything professional (thus, not 100% original). Just a design made out of images found online for a community site. So...meh.



There's a difference between outright image "theft" and fair-use/mashups. If folks want hired, professional design for the site just let me know and I'll add a membership fee to cover the cost.  ::?: 

BTW, having overseen a large number of sub-projects which were outsourced to "professionals", I should add that just because you are spending real money doesn't mean you won't get "unauthorized" content.

To get back to the design, something can be professional looking even if it incorporates existing work. Merlock is right though that it won't be 100% original, but it can certainly look better than the current vanilla skin.

----------


## iLight

I agree with you Asher.
Latest update 80&#37; skin is complete   :

----------


## Wavefunction

What happened to some of the buttons, such as Quick Links?

edit: Ah, you're not logged in. Nevermind.

----------


## FreeOne

nice!  i like it so far!  DreamViews is going to look so awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

Great stuff L, btw...why doesn't my dreamviews buttons look as suped up as yours? o.O

----------


## Xox

Wow L you are really talented! Well I already saw that before, but really.  :wink2: 

And nice name change as well.  ::D:

----------


## nina

> There's a difference between outright image "theft" and fair-use/mashups. If folks want hired, professional design for the site just let me know and I'll add a membership fee to cover the cost. 
> 
> BTW, having overseen a large number of sub-projects which were outsourced to "professionals", I should add that just because you are spending real money doesn't mean you won't get "unauthorized" content.
> 
> To get back to the design, something can be professional looking even if it incorporates existing work. Merlock is right though that it won't be 100% original, but it can certainly look better than the current vanilla skin.



Oh Asher, a membership fee? Don't be silly. It wouldn't have to cost anything to have the site professionally designed, especially with a community so full of free and willing designers with sources to free stock imagery as evidenced by this thread.  :wink2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

L, I have some suggestions about the banner, the whole thing seems just too blury for me, perhaps it could be sharpend. I also think that the text should be moved up and over out of the little light orb. I am also not sure I like that airplane either, but you still did a very good job, I can't wait until its completed.

----------


## Goldney

> Not sure how I feel about the airplane...



I liked the planes. I thought they looked spiffy.

----------


## iLight

I removed the airplanes  :smiley:  ^^

----------


## Caradon

Hey, looks nice. Good work!  :smiley:

----------


## FreeOne

is that a monkey in the tree?

----------


## Secret Neo

Wow, all them are great, they should really be used for the site. GREAT JOB.

----------


## Man of Steel

Wow, that design is really, really, really top-notch, L! Awesome work! When is this going to be implemented? I assume that it will, in fact, be used, after all the hard work put into it. I think I'm going to really like this.

----------


## Volcon

Wow yeah thats amazing, i really hope it gets added.

----------


## Adam

I think the whole skin tooks too sci-fi...

----------


## Merlock

Well, that's not the entire skin yet...
I think L himself said that he was merely on the banner stage so far. And that makes sense considering that the skin in question seems like one of the many available for download in various places online. Not that that makes it bad but the typical thing to do then is to edit it to fit the target forum along with a custom banner.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I think the whole skin needs some more saturation and needs to be brighter. I also don't think it has that dreamy feeling. Maybe some other people could make some skins and we could vote on them. I would do it but I don't know how ::embarrassed::

----------


## Mrs. Jones

yeah i don't really like it. it's too plastic, too green, and not soft enough.

----------


## iLight

Hey y'all, the skin and the banners are now being reviewed by the Administrators. 
Its their decition to make the change or not. Unfortunately, i cant do anymore banners nor do i have time to work on the skin. I will let the rest of the dv work on that hows that?  :smiley: 

lets keep the thumbs up ! we have nothing to loose, we just gain more  :smiley:

----------


## FreeOne

i hope they change.  I really like the new banner and skin.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

The skin and banner are breathtaking and give me the euphoric feeling of being outside on a sunny day sitting under the tree.  I like them my vote's for a change.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome work, L. I think it looks amazing.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Wavefunction

> Hey y'all, the skin and the banners are now being reviewed by the Administrators.



Great - I'm definitely voting for a change too!

----------


## Sugarglider11

I am voting against change myself. In my opinion it is way do dark and looks too si-fi. at first I liked it, but the more I look at it, the more I dislike it. I think it would look great for a gaming site but now this one, I'm sorry l that I don't like your hard work. Maybe, like I said, someone else could jump in and we could have a competition ::D:

----------


## Xox

I think they look great! Gives me a dreamy feeling. Meh.

Anyway L great work!

----------


## Mrs. Jones

yeah i agree with sugarglider

----------


## Volcon

Cmon admis, go ahead and approve it already.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> yeah i agree with sugarglider



Crap me too.  ::?:  I really wish we had some other people participate in this thing.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

could we use Tornado Joe's banner?

----------


## Sugarglider11

I would do it, but I don't have a clue how, are there any sites about how to do this. Maybe I sound stupid and its really hard, but I would at least like to try to make a skin.

----------


## arby

BLASPHEMY you guys!

Are you trying to say these skins are worse then our current one? I love them!

----------


## Wavefunction

> BLASPHEMY you guys!
> 
> Are you trying to say these skins are worse then our current one? I love them!



I agree - I still like the skin he's working on now. 

And for those who don't - do you like the current one better?  ::?:

----------


## Xei

Good work, although I don't think the spikey font is appropriate. I think a surrealistic banner could work nicely, although I also think you should do some more variation with your colour, if you're going to make a few new themes then use some dreamy pastel oranges and purples for instance, not just black and neon blue.

I'm good with PS if you want a hand.  :smiley:

----------


## Spiderman_859

::banana:: *Holy Crap!!!* ::banana:: 

When is it supposed to be done. It looks fantastic!!

----------


## Sugarglider11

I can see it now, everyone likes it now and they are like oh, wow. then when we actually get it up, people will complain about it. I think it looks good, but I think we could come up with something much better than this. I really hope someone else tries to make one too.

----------


## arby

> I can see it now, everyone likes it now and they are like oh, wow. then when we actually get it up, people will complain about it. I think it looks good, but I think we could come up with something much better than this. I really hope someone else tries to make one too.



I beg to differ. Everyone all but threatened to commit suicide when we first got this current skin but have learned to live with it and most don't actually mind it so much now. It shouldn't go the other way with a different skin.

----------


## Xox

> I beg to differ. Everyone all but threatened to commit suicide when we first got this current skin but have learned to live with it and most don't actually mind it so much now. It shouldn't go the other way with a different skin.



And plus *looks around* I don't see anyone else who wants to go through all that work and make it.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Cmon admis, go ahead and approve it already.



I think we might have to pay money, which will probably be american.

 ::shock::

----------


## Xox

> I think we might have to pay money, which will probably be american.



If anyones going to have to pay money, it should be DV paying L.  :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

I agree.

But what will we do if everyone on DV does has to pay money? Will we all get kicked off DV or secretly have whoever owns our internet's money drained or what?

----------


## Xox

> I agree.
> 
> But what will we do if everyone on DV does has to pay money? Will we all get kicked off DV or secretly have whoever owns our internet's money drained or what?



L's nice enough to give it for free.  :wink2: 


THANK YOU L

----------


## Jdeadevil

But what if Asher demands us for american money?

----------


## Wavefunction

> But what if Asher demands us for american money?



Then... then we _fight_  :tongue2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

we would just make a new website if asher demanded money, perhaps we could invade ld4all

----------


## arby

> we would just make a new website if asher demanded money, perhaps we could invade ld4all



I don't think it is proper to talk about ld4all in a topic about good skins.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> we would just make a new website if asher demanded money, perhaps we could invade ld4all



4CHAN style.  :tongue2:

----------


## Volcon

Meh, LD4ALL's rainbow web page sends me into spasms, i would rather save my retinas

----------


## Wavefunction

Who brought up LD4All?





> LD4all makes you impotent.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Nobody is going to pay L money. If he ever required money, DV would ask someone else to make a banner instead.

And yes, I think a good chunk of us would leave if fees were ever required, thus starting the cycle of LD message boards all over again.

LD4All is for special people.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Special, as in: Heard of _LD4ALL_ before _DV_?

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> And for those who don't - do you like the current one better?



yeah. i like the color scheme, however simple- it's more soothing. sorry to whoever made the new skin. it's good but not appropriate for a dream forum. i think i'd be okay with it if the colors were different. balance the tech-y design with soft colors, maybe, like pastels. lavender, pink, baby blue, yellow? i don't really like the dark teal and gray.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I agree, maybe you could up the brightness and saturation of the skin. I really don't like dark forum skins, or the fact that there are barley any colors.

edit: l, maybe you could make the skin look more like this 
I know the banner does not look good, I just photos shopped it in 5 minutes.

----------


## Grod

Great work L.  ::goodjob2:: 

I say keep in the birds, it looks more dreamlike. With just a tree... ...it could be a horticulture site or something.

----------


## Xei

I think a darker theme is needed... that's the main thing that's wrong with this one, if you're trying to lucid. You log on on a night time just before you go to bed hoping to read and talk a bit about lucidity, and it's like having a torch shone into your face... not really that complimentary of the desired mood if you know what I mean. Needs to be dark and soothing. Black or dark blue background, white or almost white text.

We can always use alternate themes of course, with multiple options available in the profile space, which'd let us keep this one too if people like it... for some reason.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

i think you should have a skin that changes colors to match the time of day. at 7:00 it will be somewhat bright and sunny (not too much...i hate those days) at 12:00 it would be like regular, and at 6: 00 it would be black with stars and crap.

----------


## Volcon

What day is for some will be night for others.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

then make it entirelly night. it is MOSTLY about dreaming ya know.

----------


## iLight

Dreaming it self has no color. We all measure the dream Color by our likeness... In my opinion, a white skin is the most prefferable to use. Since our eyes will never get tired of it.

----------


## FreeOne

> I can see it now, everyone likes it now and they are like oh, wow. then when we actually get it up, people will complain about it. I think it looks good, but I think we could come up with something much better than this. I really hope someone else tries to make one too.



  do you not remember burns contest awhile back? No one is going to come up with anything better.  I seriously doubt  anyone could either.  this skin/banner  is awesome  :smiley: 





> i think i'd be okay with it if the colors were different. balance the tech-y design with soft colors, maybe, like pastels. lavender, pink, baby blue, yellow?



lavender? baby blue, yellow and Pink?!?  that would be horrific.  like you said,  this is a dreaming forum.  Not a forum dedicated to beany babies or barbies  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Xei

> Dreaming it self has no color. We all measure the dream Color by our likeness... In my opinion, a white skin is the most prefferable to use. Since our eyes will never get tired of it.



Deep. But although qualia may well be subjective, I think the truth that staring into bright lights at this time of night results in migranes is an objective one.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I realize the photoshop version I made was too bright, l maybe I could mess around with your skin a little and get something like this.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Sugarglider, you are _definitely_ on to something good here!!  ::D:  Keep messin' with the colors, would be nice to see a few variations. Thanks for pitching in!

----------


## Sugarglider11

If L let me download his skin I could actually change the skin, not just change the pictures he has provided us with. I will keep messing with them tomorrow.

----------


## Burns

I like that skin, L, but somehow I think it doesn't quite fit the dreaming feel of this site... for me at least. It looks too techy and hard-edged or something. I dunno, hard to explain. I've always had the vision of DV in my head as it was when I first joined. 

I think what I liked about that one is the colors - I love the blues, very calming and dreamlike - and also the soft and rounded edges. It was easier on the eyes during the late hours. I wish we could come up with something similar to that layout, only for vB instead of phpBB. That would awesome!

----------


## iLight

Hi burns, i can certainly change the skin to look like the old dreamviews forum. It might take a while, but i guess its worth the time  :wink2:

----------


## Burns

Wow really? I would be eternally grateful (and so would the other older members who remember that site) to have something similar like that again. I can't make the decision on my own to implement it, but I would think a skin like that would be widely accepted and preferred to what we have now, especially if it looks like an updated version of our original forum  :smiley: 

You are awesome, L!  ::D:  Thank you so much for putting in all this work and effort.  ::hug::

----------


## Sugarglider11

L, that would be awesome, I think I was a few months late of the old forum, but I love the skin and banner, Burns, maybe he could be made a member of the old forum to get some of the buttons.

----------


## iLight

its alright, i can easely copy the buttons and recreate them as they are. not a problem here.  :smiley:

----------


## Casualtie

The last banner has got to be my favorite. The minimalistic look to it is what makes it. The only thing I don't really like about it is the font. The top font would be perfect if it weren't cut up. The sub-font looks a little too Halo-ish.

Great job on this, though. Alternative skins would be siiiiiiick.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I made another photoshop version, If you like it better than the old one and l will probide me with the skin I could make it similer to this, so he is another one.

----------


## iLight

It looks too blury, and the pixels are not strong enough to support the rest of the skin. But yea its a good idea, i will try to make the skin look less blueish..

----------


## Sugarglider11

L could you give the pictures of the skin, and I could change a little if I for you.

----------


## iLight

the skin is separated into 45 parts, which are all different in structure. I will work on it once i get some spare time.

----------


## Jeff777

> I am voting against change myself. In my opinion it is way do dark and looks too si-fi. at first I liked it, but the more I look at it, the more I dislike it. I think it would look great for a gaming site but now this one, I'm sorry l that I don't like your hard work. Maybe, like I said, someone else could jump in and we could have a competition



_[Deleted by Administrator; Reason: Excessive explicit insults]_  :tongue2:

----------


## wasup

Personally, I really wish we could return to the old skin http://www.dreamviews.com/oldforum/

The design is great and smooth, not too businesslike but really nice web design.  And the banner fits PERFECTLY with the rest of the website.  if you have any semblance of design experience then you will realize how well that banner fits.  the color is repeated throughout the design, has the same feel to it, etc., and there is no horrid attempt at fading to vivid blue like ours in the top.  not to mention our current banner is just fugly.  but enough of that.

I like L's, and I think it should be an option.  most of all though I kind of wish we could at least have the option to return to the old forum skin.  I think having options is key.  For example, keep this skin as an option.  What's the point of throwing away a perfectly functional skin?  If the problem is that it is harder to update forum software and do certain forum functions on skins (as in, you have to repeat them on each skin, as was the problem before), that is understandable not to have options.

Oh, and remove the lensflare in the tree banner.  I'm not feeling that.  Though, it is a very good banner.  Also, I liked the birds, but not the plane.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> I like that skin, L, but somehow I think it doesn't quite fit the dreaming feel of this site... for me at least. It looks too techy and hard-edged or something. I dunno, hard to explain. I've always had the vision of DV in my head as it was when I first joined. 
> 
> I think what I liked about that one is the colors - I love the blues, very calming and dreamlike - and also the soft and rounded edges. It was easier on the eyes during the late hours. I wish we could come up with something similar to that layout, only for vB instead of phpBB. That would awesome!



to tell the truth, i don't really like the old skin. I do like thi one, but i think its a little bright.....

----------


## Mrs. Jones

more colors plz?

----------


## WaterSquirrel

I can help work on the skin if it helps  :smiley: 
I had a look at the old skin. I like the faded style.

Oh, and L, how are you planning to port the old phpBB skin to vB? Are you going to redraw it yourself or just copy over stuff and make it fit into the layout?

----------


## maniakalBycikle

hmm, i just got an idea.  maybe we could let people choose what skin/banner they like.  i personally think all of L's are great, but i do like the other ones as well.  but of course, there would have to be more than 3 choices, or it wouldn't be worth it.  i might try to make a banner, but im really new/slow with PS so no guarantees.

----------


## Xox

Why can't we have what L designed as an option instead of default?

----------


## iLight

There are two things we could do to gain the old skin back. 

1st. We can Convert the phpbb to vbulletin and export the skin.
(Which would require to have a backup of the old forum)
2nd. Take a similar open source skin, and edit it so it matches the oldforum skin

----------


## Sugarglider11

Maybe we should give you an award, so we get it faster ::D: 

I really hope we get that skin back, I really like that banner

----------


## iLight

I'm gonna start importing the skin to vbulletin.

Will post my results , in the &#37;% form

----------


## Sugarglider11

how long should this take, I'm exited ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yo i agree with Xox. Maybe, wwe could have the old forum skin, current, and L's idea, and leave it as an option in the User CP.

----------


## Wavefunction

I'm completely in favor of having an option, if it isn't too hard for the admins to implement.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I'm all for it even if it is hard. jk

----------


## PeteB

I love the look of the fourth one on the first page, keep up the good work!

----------


## Bearsy

When can I log in with this skin?!?! I Loves It.



A Lot.




Like, A real lot.

----------


## Bonsay

Wow, actually I really like the look of the old site.

----------


## Wavefunction

You can't actually log on with the skin, those are just screenshots.  :smiley:

----------


## Bearsy

I thought we were going to be able to use it eventually?  :Sad:

----------


## Wavefunction

I believe that was the goal, but I don't think we're too close to attaining it.

----------


## Bearsy

:Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

:<

Let's go ahead and make the change people.

I really liked that tree logo, with the strange A and all, just not the airplane.. And the forum skin.. could be a bit bluer.

For some reason I like our current skin better than the one from the old forum.

gogo

----------


## iLight

Sorry guys i haven't been on lately, Im really busy with my current life style and got barely time to do anything besides modifying my own forum. 

I tried to import the old skin forum, and decided to quit on it , it requires lots of time which i unfortunately don't have.
Currently im developing several headers for dreamviews. I will post them next week once i finish up with my mid term exams.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I really like the one with the tree and airplane, I also think that the current skin is pretty boring, and too washed out for my tastes, I liked the old forum skin, even that could have improved though. Although if this forum had a skin I really liked I doubt anyone else would I like stuff thats way out there, I could care less if it looked super sci-fi or highly new age, I like that extreme theme thing.

And the banner, I could choose an image much better, it's really boring to me, go to deviant art and search the 3d digital images and theres some awesome vivid ones in there, edit it though a bit and it'll be yours, or even ask promission and I'd bet you could get a good one.

But yeah L I think your skin is 10 times better then the current one, if I had to I'd give my post count away for it, it's very tirering when you see the same skin like this one over and over.

We could get someone else to get the old skin back though if L is busy.

We should also have a feaure were you can choose a skin to log into with, so you can make your own banner and stuff easily too.

----------


## wasup

> I like that skin, L, but somehow I think it doesn't quite fit the dreaming feel of this site... for me at least. It looks too techy and hard-edged or something. I dunno, hard to explain. I've always had the vision of DV in my head as it was when I first joined. 
> 
> I think what I liked about that one is the colors - I love the blues, very calming and dreamlike - and also the soft and rounded edges. It was easier on the eyes during the late hours. I wish we could come up with something similar to that layout, only for vB instead of phpBB. That would awesome!



I agree.  We need the old skin, it was awesome.

----------


## Adanac

Yes I have to say the tree one does it for me. With the birds and maybe a bit less plane, but it's great haha. I love it and we need to start using it.

----------

